

U.S. to Pursue Snowden After He Departs Hong Kong - aashaykumar92
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424127887323683504578562852310273818.html?mod=e2tw

======
_delirium
Doesn't seem particularly surprising, and afaict the article doesn't have any
actual new information about the "pursuing" angle. Some U.S. officials are
just confirming that the U.S. hasn't changed its mind about wanting to
extradite him, which pretty much nobody expected it would.

